# anyone using a Can-am corner flusher?



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

Just bought a 2.5" can-am corner flusher but don't seem to be having much luck, it seems there is not enough mud left over from taping, should there be a need to add more mud before flushing? (sounds like something from the plumbing forum). also I'm having to apply a hang of a lot more pressure than I thought necessary. any advice?


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

It takes two flushers. A 3 inch to set the tape and a 2 inch to put the final coat on. Sounds like someone sold you a 2.5 to "help you save money".

Push hard. It is normal to do so. Make sure the corners are square.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Try thinning your taping mud a little more next time and use your 2.5" to glaze your tape and the 3" for your finish coat.
I prefer the 2.5 oppose to the 2" for my taping.


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a 3 inch for the tape and a 3 inch for the finish


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you guys use these rather than the roller and angle head from Tape Tech, Northstar and such. And if so why?


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

I use a columbia roller, then flush the angle with 2.5"can am. Then I use the columbia 3"head and angle box to coat the angles.


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

*Thanks guys*

I'm starting another house tomorrow so I might put a bit of your advice to work and combine that with a little trial and error. For the past 14 years I've always been a hand trowel man but I'm starting to get with the times now and trying new stuff, I just bought a second hand bazooka and a corner roller as well so will probably have a few more questions after tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> Do you guys use these rather than the roller and angle head from Tape Tech, Northstar and such. And if so why?


 thought that's what he was talkin' bout.

I bought one of them Alpha Tech glazer dealies new from them a few years ago but they tend to leave too many edges and I was constantly having to wipe down my angels by hand. I gave it to a buddy of mine who uses new guys all the time who had trouble rolling and glazing but were able to use the flusher dealie. 
I guess it's human nature to want and try a tool to do it all but it seems with drywall the tried and tested Tape Tech version tools we've been using for years work best and give us the cleanest results. IMO the best we can do is find other short cuts to improve time and make life a little easier...


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Both BTE and CAn-AM recommend using the 3 inch to set the tape and the 2-2 1/2 for the final coat. Opposite to what we were taught for hand finishing, but that is the way these work best and avoid the trails.

By the way, I use the four wheel roller to set all inside corners whether paper tape or Strait-Flex or NO-Coat.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Brockster, I guess I thought they were talking about the tools called a flusher. Looks like an inexpensive version of the real angle head. But not sure. I just bought the plastic ones to put mud on splay angles for No Coat. They fit on the hockey box. Man they are work! Inconsistent, too.


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

*Inside Corners*

I have done a few different things for inside corners, and this way seems to be fine with the people that pay the $$$..after the corner tape is run, I would use the corner roller, and right away run the 2 1/2 in. glazer with the corner box and mud as if I was coating it dry, fills nicely.. after it dries run the 4 inch tapeworm corner finisher, they come out great and with just a quick lite run with 220 grit sander...never a complaint...good luck plus they look great, when other tapers look at the corners they are amazed at the perfect uniform, (i tell them I use a 4 inch knife) haha...:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

*Got the hang of it now guys*

thinning the mud down did the trick, also I removed the spring wire tension thingee so I don't have to push as hard, I think it was holding it too far past 90 degree's. Nice tight corners :thumbsup:.


----------



## OilersFan (Apr 11, 2008)

I've always used the Can-am flushers and yes the trick is mixing your mud thin enough.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

ahhh yes but how thin is thin?
I have had nothing but problems with mud consistancy.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey AARC. For taping with syncos product I always start with a about 3/4 full tube of water and go up from there , adding the rest of the water I need with my cleaning brush. For proroc taping compoud I will start with a full tube of water, then I will add another half a tube of water. This gets me close and then the rest of the water I need I use my cleaning brush to add.

Another way that used to help me when I was young is after you mix your water in the mud , take your tube and fill it with compound. If you have to struggle to fill the tube add more water to the mix. You shouldn't have to be Hulk Hogan to fill the tube.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for that I appriciate your info..yesterday i thin'd down the mud and it was a lot easier, however i think that i should do it a bit more. Its just trial and error. The mixing instructions on the product says not to add more that 2.5 liters of water to 1 box. I am going to be close to that. But hey its all about trial and error. To thin mix in a bit more mud.

Thanks again
Jay


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

It all depends on how wet your mud is to begin with. some boxes are like desert clay and can stand a lot more water. Don't get hung up on oz. of water, but what the mud feels and behaves like. It is a consistency thing, not a ratio.

Get a couple of 1 gallon buckets and mix them to varying degrees of consistency and try them on a practice corner. When you find what you like, then mix them all together in one 5 gal bucket with the EXCEPTION of the one you like and then play with the larger quantity until it "feels like" the small one you like.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

AARC Drywall said:


> Thanks for that I appriciate your info..yesterday i thin'd down the mud and it was a lot easier, however i think that i should do it a bit more. Its just trial and error. The mixing instructions on the product says not to add more that 2.5 liters of water to 1 box. I am going to be close to that. But hey its all about trial and error. To thin mix in a bit more mud.
> 
> Thanks again
> Jay


 
take the plunge!!!!!!! mix a bucket way too thin,, then thicken it up,,, going from hand to tools, its almost impossible to believe how much you need to thin it, if in doubt,, THIN IT OUT. Forget about the mixing instructioins on the box/bucket,, every bucket is differant, so how can they know how much to thin??? If you do get it too thin, just add some from a fresh bucket to thicken it up,, its not like your gonna lose it if you accidently get it too thin.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Dip your finger in the mud and when you pull it there should be no evidence that you just did and it should drip off your finger maybe once. Another way is when you stop mixing the ripples that where created while mixing disaper and causing the surface of the compound to smooth out pretty much right away.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 20, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Just bought a 2.5" can-am corner flusher but don't seem to be having much luck, it seems there is not enough mud left over from taping, should there be a need to add more mud before flushing? (sounds like something from the plumbing forum). also I'm having to apply a hang of a lot more pressure than I thought necessary. any advice?


thin out your mud. use your corner flusher to place the mud, roll the tape and set with a 2.5" straight (no flusher) and get a 3" flusher head for final coat.


----------

